# Smith Red Sensor Mirror vs Blue Sensor Mirror



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have both, they are pretty much the same however I prefer the blue sensor myself. If you have to get a lens that is a do-it-all consider the photochromic. I also own this lens and love it. Use it on sunny days and low light days and I dont feel like I am squinting when the sun is out, which is the case the one time I wore the red sensor on a sunny day.


----------

